# M12 Prairie ECU reset help pls



## firefox (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi,

My ride is a Prairie M12 with a QR20DE engine with E-throttle;

Recently I noticed that my RPM at idle raised from the normal 700-1000 range to 1000-1500.

1. My mechanics tried to clean my throttle valve as he suspected it was dirty. He wiped off quite some black grease from inside.

2. However, after cleaning, the RPM starts to fluctuates from 2000 to 2500! No Engine check light was observed.And noticed that if I were to engage into 'D' or reverse gear, RPM drop to 1000-1200 and no fluctuation.

3. Tried to disconnect batt to reset ECU but no change.

4. Suspect ECU trying to relearn, so let the engine run for sometime. Subsequent went drive around. But no change.

5. Subsequent few days, do observed that it stop fluctuating but idle between 1500-2000RPM!

Do anyone know what could be the problem?

Is there any way I can reset the ECU other than using the Consult II? Tried search the web for the procedures but can't find one for my model.

I really appreciate some advise.

thks in advance.


----------

